# Eastern Ohio saugeye tournament



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

This coming Saturday april 30th Eastern ohio saugeye club will hold the first tournament of the year at Piedmont lake. We will be putting in at Reynolds road ramp. Take off will be 7. Weight in at 330. 5 fish limit. 40.00 entry fee with 10.00 big fish pot. 100% payback with plaques for 1st place finishes. Any questions feel free to PM me for more info or tournament dates.


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

Results of the contest?


----------

